# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Beta Testing  >  AVZ Antiviral Toolkit 4.25 + AVZGuard/AVZPM/BootCleaner

## NickGolovko

AVZ Antiviral Toolkit build 4.25 + AVZGuard/AVZPM/BootCleaner Installation package contains antiviral database from 17.04.2007: 103395 signatures, 2 NN profiles, 55 healing microprograms, 369 heuristic microprograms, 58493 trusted files signatures. 
Changelog: 
[-] Errors of antikeylogger under several OS fixed
[-] Several AVZPM errors fixed
[+] All modifications from 4.24r1 - 4.24r4 included

Download: http://z-oleg.com/avz4en.zip
(~3 Mb)

----------

